# Anyone's WS find the VAR?



## FML2011 (Sep 21, 2011)

I put one in WH car this a.m. and now I am scared to death he is going to find it! I put it under the passenger seat and tried to hide it best I could.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Why concern yourself , you know he is still in contact with her if he finds it what is he going to say . Your fear will drive you to make mistakes , relax if he finds it shrug your shoulders and try again . If he is angry smile and offer him a cookie , this comment is not ment as a joke , you learn to babble about the weather or the calls you received etc.

Be calm all he can do is dump it or be extra cautious , he knows you are onto him .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

What difference will it make if he does? He's already made it obvious that you knowing everything he's up to doesn't matter to him. You should have saved your money.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

What`s the point?

You don`t need to put a VAR in his car, you need to put a bunch of trash bags full of his **** in his car so he can get the **** out.

Kick his ass out.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Go get some double sided velgrow tape at the auto parts store and refasten it to the seat not the floor board.


----------



## FML2011 (Sep 21, 2011)

the guy said:


> Go get some double sided velgrow tape at the auto parts store and refasten it to the seat not the floor board.


I have some velcro here but I would have to attach it to the floorboard anyway - electric seat, all kinds of wires and crap on the underside of seat.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

6 months post dday my wife found my VAR while dusting under the couches. The thing is I didn't have it turned on since I was doing spot checks and turned it on when for times that would have been more likely. Later that night she asked me if I had gotten her message. I had no idea what she was talking about and started to double check my emails and texts on my phone. She stopped me and grabbed the VAR under the couch and said that she found the it while dusting (the place was dusted thoroughly BTW, so I do believe her) and left me a message. Apparently she grabbed it and said, "I love you honey!" and put it back, not knowing it wasn't even on. 
The good part of all of this is that she didn't act offended about her privacy or made any stink about it whatsoever and knew that I had to verify her actions to regain trust. Even today she doesn't care if I look through her phone or emails.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> The good part of all of this is that she didn't act offended about her privacy or made any stink about it whatsoever and knew that I had to verify her actions to regain trust. Even today she doesn't care if I look through her phone or emails.


That's exactly how I'd react if I found one my wife had hidden and how I react if she checks my phone. I earned it after all - who can blame her?? I actually like those opportunities to prove I have nothing to hide.


----------



## sexuallyfustrated (Mar 24, 2011)

FML2011 said:


> I put one in WH car this a.m. and now I am scared to death he is going to find it! I put it under the passenger seat and tried to hide it best I could.


After I listen to the one I placed in my husbands car and confirm what I already felt I told him about it. He had the nerve to get pissed and went on and on about how could I untill I told him to shut his self righteous ass up.


----------

